
Viktor Bout, arms-dealer extraordinaire - Flying anything to anybody - tortilla
http://www.economist.com/world/international/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12795502
======
stanley
There is a book about the man (published prior to his arrest several months
ago) which goes further into detail about his trafficking operation:
[http://www.amazon.com/Merchant-Death-Money-Planes-
Possible/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Merchant-Death-Money-Planes-
Possible/dp/047026196X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230093918&sr=8-1)
It's an worthwhile read if you're interested in learning about the business of
arms smuggling.

Another worthy link is this list of the world's largest arms exporters:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arms_dealer#World.27s_largest_a...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arms_dealer#World.27s_largest_arms_exporters)

------
iuguy
Now thats a world class entrepeneur...

